# Goldens born in April 2013



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

I didn't see an April tread, so I hope it's ok that I started one because I would love to watch all the puppies grow together. 

My Parker was born April 4th and we will be getting him in 22 days, June 1st, I couldn't be more excited!

I look forward to meeting all of the new puppies born in April!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi!

Our new little boy was born in April, also. We're not 100% certain yet, but I think we'll call him Milo. Puppy pick up day is June 8th for us. I can hardly wait!!! 
So glad you started this thread so we can share puppy stories and pics. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

Bailey was born April 9th 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OwnedByChance (May 11, 2013)

Chance was born April 1st! 

Hopefully he'll be coming home around the 27th May. We can't wait! :wavey:









Me and Chance at 5 weeks and 2 days old.


----------



## OwnedByChance (May 11, 2013)

So who's been shopping like a crazy person?! I've got everything I need for Chance's arrival but I just can't stop.  He's going to be one spoilt pooch! It's worse than having a baby.


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

How adorable! I too have been shopping like a crazy person. We already have a basket full of toys! We've been picking up things little by little but now that we are so close its hard to not go crazy in the store. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katieo (May 11, 2013)

Ruby was born on the 11th of April. Hopefully we'll be bringing her home by the 8th of June. Can't wait


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

katieo said:


> Ruby was born on the 11th of April. Hopefully we'll be bringing her home by the 8th of June. Can't wait


Lol June 8th is my birthday


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OwnedByChance (May 11, 2013)

Aw I took my kids to see Chance yesterday for the first time, they loved it and were all totally ecstatic to meet him. Two weeks time can not come soon enough now...

Here's a pic of him at 6 weeks!










I've got everything now that I need, and have booked him in for his puppy training with a local trainer who trains in a more country environment with background gunshots going off. I go shooting nearly every week and eventually would like him to accompany me as a companion (not as a gun dog) so need to get him used to the sounds and sights... Also booked him in for his shots so now we're all set!!!

Only thing I'm waiting on is for my kitchen floor to go down (next week), and then the breeder to release him!! So excited!


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm loving seeing all these photos of the little ones! 

I've ordered some new toys from Amazon, will be delivered today. Got some of the food the breeder will have ours on when he comes home. Got the crate and just need to put the divider in it. Planning to pick up a leash like the one we really like for our 20 month old, Maizie. Gonna get a blue one because we're having a boy! Got the vet appointment set up on the Monday after the puppy arrival weekend. Already had an x-pen and got a few more sections that will come in handy since they are great to quickly block off areas, too. 

Now the waiting.....  Oh the waaaaaiiiiittttting!!!


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

This waiting is torture that's for sure! 
Luckily I have graduation coming and I'm nervous so it seems to be coming to fast making it feel like bailey will be here sooner


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

I agree. I am beyond anxious for our Parker to get here! We have 18 more days!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

I have 10 days to go!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katieo (May 11, 2013)

We have 21 days to go and it feels sooo long. We're so excited to have her here.


----------



## OwnedByChance (May 11, 2013)

I'm hoping to pick Chance up in 7 days... Just in time for next weekend!


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

Chance is adorable!

I get bailey on the 24th 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm so jealous of you guys! My puppy is almost three weeks old so I have a WHILE until I get to bring her home. She was born April 29. I guess that's a good thing though because I am completely stumped on a name!  


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

Aw, do you have any ideas for a name or none at all. I'm sure once you see him you'll come up with a good one!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

Opps sorry, once you see HER 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OwnedByChance (May 11, 2013)

Eeeeeekkkkk!!! I just got an email from our breeder saying I can bring Chance home this Thursday the 24th!!!!!!! So, so, so excited!!!


----------



## first golden (May 19, 2013)

Hi!

Our new little girl was born in April 27. Puppy pick up day is in the middle of June for us. Visiting day is in 2 weeks, we are all so excited to see all the puppies!! We can hardly wait!!! This will be our first puppy.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

ParkersMom said:


> Aw, do you have any ideas for a name or none at all. I'm sure once you see him you'll come up with a good one!!


None at all haha. Well none that my husband I can agree on  hopefully we get some inspiration when we go visit! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

OwnedByChance said:


> Eeeeeekkkkk!!! I just got an email from our breeder saying I can bring Chance home this Thursday the 24th!!!!!!! So, so, so excited!!!


Yay!!!! That's so exciting!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

The 23rd you mean? Lol
I'm so happy and excited for you!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OwnedByChance (May 11, 2013)

LOL Yeah, sorry, the 23rd! I'm useless with dates!!! 

I can't wait... Am so bloody excited!


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

Hehe your just to excited to keep trAck!  I can't blame you chance is a cutie!!  




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OwnedByChance (May 11, 2013)

The excitement on this thread is really ramping up! Can you imagine when we've all got our new babies home?! It's going to be manic on this thread! LOL

I'm hoping my doggy door bell turns up before Chance does. I really want to teach him from the start that if he wants in the garden to ring the bell rather than bark or scratch... Ho-hum, it will or it won't! Nothing surer than that! LOL

Suddenly the nerves are hitting me big time, I must admit!


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm nervous as well at first I was reallllllly confident about it now I'm kinda nervous lol
I'm still so excited though an cant wait to work with bailey  

Ive considered getting one of those things they are only 8$ at petsense here 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LilB413 (May 20, 2013)

Hi! I'm new to the forum! Bentley was born on April 4th and I bring him home on Saturday!! So excited! Yayyyy puppies!! I am nervous as well, though.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OwnedByChance (May 11, 2013)

$8 Kayla - that's a bargain! Mine cost me £15 (about $23) and because it's not a normal thing here I had to order it specially online.

I'm getting nervous too... Our last dog attacked my daughter whilst she was napping on the sofa, biting her face and leaving her scarred. It's taken nearly 3 years to convince my daughter that not every dog is going to try and rip her face off (especially whilst she's asleep). A lot of research on various breeds and then breeders later and we're all very excited to meet our newest family member. But the nerves are still there, because if I hadn't been in the room at the time she was attacked it could have been so much worse... 

Hello Bentley's Mum! It's getting so close now isn't it! I foresee lots of puppy pictures on this thread very soon!


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi bentleys mum  nice to meet you!

Oh my lord bless Yalls heart I can't imagine what I'd do if my child was hurt like that. My niece was attached when she was 3 and still is scared (now 6)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy&jasper (May 20, 2013)

Hi! I'm new to the golden retriever forum but so excited to be here  originally we were getting a puppy for our family dog but my husband is a disabled army vet and his therapist suggested we get another to take through training to be his therapy dog so our new babies were born April 26th and we have been visiting them 1-2 times a week and were bringing them home this weekend  I've always wanted a golden retriever, they are such amazing dogs. I'm so glad I found this forum and have answers to questions before I ask them with everyone else here  can't wait to see all the pics of your new puppies. Our new additions are lucy (my dog) and jasper (my husbands dog). Here is a really bad pic taken with my phone but when we get them home we will take much better pics 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

OwnedByChance said:


> LOL Yeah, sorry, the 23rd! I'm useless with dates!!!
> 
> I can't wait... Am so bloody excited!


Yay! Congrats! Please share pictures when you get him home!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

LilB413 said:


> Hi! I'm new to the forum! Bentley was born on April 4th and I bring him home on Saturday!! So excited! Yayyyy puppies!! I am nervous as well, though.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Congrats! And welcome to the forum!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

Lucy&jasper said:


> Hi! I'm new to the golden retriever forum but so excited to be here  originally we were getting a puppy for our family dog but my husband is a disabled army vet and his therapist suggested we get another to take through training to be his therapy dog so our new babies were born April 26th and we have been visiting them 1-2 times a week and were bringing them home this weekend  I've always wanted a golden retriever, they are such amazing dogs. I'm so glad I found this forum and have answers to questions before I ask them with everyone else here  can't wait to see all the pics of your new puppies. Our new additions are lucy (my dog) and jasper (my husbands dog). Here is a really bad pic taken with my phone but when we get them home we will take much better pics
> View attachment 193658
> 
> 
> ...


How adorable!! Congrats and welcome to the forum! Can't wait to see more photos!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OwnedByChance (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to all the thread newbies! I need to apologise as I get so confused with these things that I struggle to remember who's who until I've been here for quite awhile! 

How's everyone doing today?

Today I am FINALLY having my kitchen floor laid. And then as soon as he's finished I can start putting together Chance's area! I'm just as excited about this as I was when I was putting the kids cots and nurseries together I must admit! LOL Thank God for this forum as my friends are all getting bored stiff of me constantly talking about him!


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

Welcome to everyone who is just now joining  Looking forward to those pictures!!

Oooh What kind of flooring are you having laid? I know you must be extremely excited!


Lol as for the friends getting bored stiff, my family is the same way xD


----------



## OwnedByChance (May 11, 2013)

Oh nothing fancy, just vinyl... We had a new extension built onto our house to make a new kitchen/dining area and it's taken the last 8 months to complete! Today we're having the floor finally put in and tomorrow the cabinets are being finished and then Thursday our Chance is coming home! Feels like the last 8 months of continual building work and stress are finally ending now! 

Then it's just the garden and the rest of the house to sort out once Chance has settled in! LOL Deep, unending joy.... :-/


----------



## Jaxreemurph (Apr 2, 2013)

We are getting our new boy on June 7th - he was born April 9th. We are so excited - name being discussed with the kids!


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

Jaxreemurph said:


> We are getting our new boy on June 7th - he was born April 9th. We are so excited - name being discussed with the kids!


Congrats!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

My husband and I are getting our first golden puppy on June 1. He was born April 20 and will be spoiled rotten when he gets home. I plan on training him for a therapy dog. Jasper is huge for 4.5 weeks old. 
















Jasper wanting to play but the sisters took his rope. 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OwnedByChance (May 11, 2013)

Aw Jaspers lovely!

I can't believe my Chance comes home tomorrow morning! I've got his area all set up and ready for him, and I'm going to take him to buy some extra toys and a blanket when we pick him up tomorrow.

So excited, I can barely contain myself anymore! LOL


----------



## problemcat (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi there! Our puppy was born on April 19th, but we won't be getting him until toward the end of June. The breeder likes to plan for them to leave a few days after their 8-week date, in case there are any issues with their vaccinations. He's in Ontario north of Toronto, and we're in North Carolina, so we're planning a road trip. We haven't picked out a name for him yet. This will be our first golden.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

Jaspersmomma said:


> My husband and I are getting our first golden puppy on June 1. He was born April 20 and will be spoiled rotten when he gets home. I plan on training him for a therapy dog. Jasper is huge for 4.5 weeks old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jasper is adorable! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy&jasper (May 20, 2013)

Jasper is so cute and very big for 4 weeks  it's funny our puppy is named jasper and is being trained as a therapy dog for my husband 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Lol I saw that too . Funny thing about Jasper's size is that the day after he was born another litter was born and they are half his size and same age. I've wanted a therapy dog for a while and it's perfect timing with my grandfather in law is having a lot of health issues and a therapy dog would be perfect. I guarantee I will update with lots of pictures, since I do animal photography as well lol. Here's Jasper napping on his sister. 









Here's Jasper first two pictures at 3.5 weeks and then the last two at 2.5 weeks. I go see him at the breeders once a week at least to play with him. 


















2.5 weeks
Next to a 6 week old pup


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh my gosh!! HE IS ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

OwnedByChance said:


> Aw Jaspers lovely!
> 
> I can't believe my Chance comes home tomorrow morning! I've got his area all set up and ready for him, and I'm going to take him to buy some extra toys and a blanket when we pick him up tomorrow.
> 
> So excited, I can barely contain myself anymore! LOL


Ooooh! I'm so excited for you! Take LOTS of pictures for us!
I can't wait to see new pics of that doll!

I'm so excited myself Bailey comes home the day after tomorrow! [Well tomorrow now since its after twelve!] I'm going to pick her up at 8 am on friday.

I bought her two new toys [Bringing the total so far up to 19 toys XD] and a baby blanket for her to wrap her up in on the way home. 

Gonna do some final puppy proofing tomorrow to make sure everything is perfectly safe for my girl.


----------



## AllezGautier (May 19, 2013)

Montgomery was born on April 6th, picking him up around June 7th! 

Here he is at 6 weeks:










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OwnedByChance (May 11, 2013)

Aw I'm loving all these pictures!!! Getting ready to go pick Chance up now - only an hour to go! Excited and nervous all at the same time.


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

OwnedByChance said:


> Aw I'm loving all these pictures!!! Getting ready to go pick Chance up now - only an hour to go! Excited and nervous all at the same time.


Happy Gotcha Day!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

OwnedByChance said:


> Aw I'm loving all these pictures!!! Getting ready to go pick Chance up now - only an hour to go! Excited and nervous all at the same time.


How was the trip to pick up Chance!? Any pictures!?  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

allezgautier said:


> montgomery was born on april 6th, picking him up around june 7th!
> 
> Here he is at 6 weeks:
> 
> ...




omg he is so fluffy!!!


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

Happy Gotcha Day Chance's Mommy!

I can't believe i get Bailey tomorrow at 8am! HEHEHE YAYY!


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Happy Gotcha day to you both then! I still have to wait a week  I'm too impatient I wanna bring him home so badly lol. I may go visit him tomorrow after I'm done with horse stuff lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

Jaspersmomma said:


> Happy Gotcha day to you both then! I still have to wait a week  I'm too impatient I wanna bring him home so badly lol. I may go visit him tomorrow after I'm done with horse stuff lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awww I know your excited  the waiting is awful though!! 

And please take pics if you do!!! 

Alrigjty I'm gonna force myself to sleep, I gotta go get up in 5 hours to get ready to go get my bailey <3
Night all!!  




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OwnedByChance (May 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Well, Chance has been here nearly 24 hours and has been just a dream!

He was very quiet and subdued the first half of the day but as soon as the kids got home from school he seemed to settle really well and livened up a bit. He didn't really eat anything yesterday until into the evening and he didn't drink anything until this morning but he seemed relatively happy other than that.

The night was quite good. Went to bed about 10:30pm and got up at 5am because I could hear him whining but that was the first time all night. He'd predictably had a few accidents during the night, but they were all on the puppy pads so it wasn't too bad. Other than one other wee and poo on puppy pads he's been going outside though.

This morning he wolfed down his food and drank a whole bowl of water and then procceeded to hoover the floor for us... And he's been playing, sleeping, snuggling and just generally been everything one could expect in a puppy!

Here's way too many pictures of Chance doing what he seems to do best - sleeping!


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Awe Chance is Soooo cute!! If I get a chance to see Jasper today I will of course take pictures lol. I take them weekly right now lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

Jaspersmomma said:


> Happy Gotcha day to you both then! I still have to wait a week  I'm too impatient I wanna bring him home so badly lol. I may go visit him tomorrow after I'm done with horse stuff lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I feel your pain lol I have to wait until next week as well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

OwnedByChance said:


> Thanks everyone! Well, Chance has been here nearly 24 hours and has been just a dream!
> 
> He was very quiet and subdued the first half of the day but as soon as the kids got home from school he seemed to settle really well and livened up a bit. He didn't really eat anything yesterday until into the evening and he didn't drink anything until this morning but he seemed relatively happy other than that.
> 
> ...


Chance is absolutely adorable!! Congratulations! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

The picture of chance sleeping in someone's lap is my favorite! To cute!

Going to get bailey in an hour  seeya everyone!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy&jasper (May 20, 2013)

Chance is so precious  I'm glad he seems to be settling so well. This of you here with kids feel like your pretty much just as excited about your new golden as you were about bringing home your baby lol. Expecting our puppy to come home has brought on uncontrollable shopping for puppy stuff in every store. Reading every stitch of information I can find and irritating my friends with all of the puppy centered conversation lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy&jasper (May 20, 2013)

Those*


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Hi I am new to this forum and have just read through past posts and can't wait to share some photos of my baby girl who was born on April 19th. It's so exciting to see everybody else's photos of their little bundles of joy. 

This will be my husband and my first Golden, however we had a gorgeous Australian Kelpie who sadly crossed the Rainbow Bridge at 2.5 years due to EPI!! 

We have narrowed down the names of the puppy to Kimba, Aura (Aurora), or Ruby. We are not sure though which one to go with. We get our puppy on the 15th of June. I'm so excited and can not wait. But I think I this forum will help me be patient by reading all the progress stories of your gorgeous puppies.


----------



## staygoldenmyfriend (Jan 9, 2013)

My boy Fred was born April 15th. Our gottcha day is June 9th. Just 16 more days!!! We are getting him from a breeder in Vermont. Wonder if any siblings might be on this thread =) good luck to everyone who is so close to bringing home their fur baby!!!!


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Welcome other new forum members! Lol I couldn't help myself at the store today and bought Jasper another toy and a bed lol, Almost bought another leash too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OwnedByChance (May 11, 2013)

Thanks everybody! We have had a great day today with Chance. He's been a lot livelier though and we've discovered that actually although he poops outside very well, he has a tendency to hold peeing until he's back inside and on a puppy pad. So we're working on that at the moment...

Kayla, your pics are adorable!!! How cute is she with her little bandana - I want one for Chance now!!!

Welcome to all the forums newbies too! Nice to see new faces and I can't wait to see lots of pics!

I do have a question and was wondering if anyone had any tips... I'm a bit confused about how I teach him his name. We use it whenever we speak to or about him and the kids say it constantly when they're playing with him... But is there a specific method we should be using or will he just come to associate the name as meaning we're taking to him eventually?


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

Kayla said:


> View attachment 195234
> View attachment 195242
> View attachment 195250
> View attachment 195258
> ...


How adorable!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3Furbabies (Apr 26, 2012)

OwnedByChance said:


> Thanks everybody! We have had a great day today with Chance. He's been a lot livelier though and we've discovered that actually although he poops outside very well, he has a tendency to hold peeing until he's back inside and on a puppy pad. So we're working on that at the moment...
> 
> WOW! You could be talking about our pup Hunter! He does a big wee outside then had to do a few little dribbles inside! Whats up with that?? Is it a male thing lol
> Your Chance looks like our Hunter too!


----------



## OwnedByChance (May 11, 2013)

Wow! He does look like his twin doesn't he! Aw.... Maybe it's a territory thing?


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

To teach his name call him and when he looks at you give him a treat/toy/praise. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Saw my boy today and sat in the exercise pen with him and his sisters. Got chewed on a lot lol. Here's photos at 5 weeks old. 


































































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OwnedByChance (May 11, 2013)

Thanks JaspersMomma... That's what I've been doing, he does seem to be slowly recognising it now, but it took until last night and a lot of little bits of grilled burger before he got there. 

Aw, I'm loving the pictures of Jasper - he's got a cheeky face, you can tell he's going to be a real character!

How is everyone doing today? I had to give Chance a bath this morning as I came down to him covered in his own filth. He'd done his business on his puppy pads during the night but obviously somewhere along the line had sat in it by accident. He was ever so good though, just stood there and let me bath him!


----------



## OwnedByChance (May 11, 2013)

Oh, here's a pic of Chance doing what he does best! This is his favourite spot apparently...










How he can be comfortable there is beyond me!


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Lol Ownedbychance I've noticed Goldens like to get in odd positions lol. Jasper's mom was chewing her leg yesterday while I was out on the porch with Jasper. It quite funny. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

Meet Gunnar, my parents Black Lab that they just brought home today. Gunnar and our Parker are a week apart and will grow up together!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## autumn's mom (Oct 9, 2012)

Gunnar is beautiful. How cute that they grew up together.


----------



## autumn's mom (Oct 9, 2012)

Jaspersmomma said:


> Saw my boy today and sat in the exercise pen with him and his sisters. Got chewed on a lot lol. Here's photos at 5 weeks old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those pictures are absolutely adorable!


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm loving the adorable puppy pics! Keep em coming! 

Kayla, I might just have to get my new puppy a bandanna now  


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## 3Furbabies (Apr 26, 2012)

Jasparsmomma, what an absolutely adorable pup!!! Bet u can't wait to bring him home! 

Owned by chance, we had to give hunter a bath yesterday too lol he's a big old fluff ball now!


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Awww....I'm loving the pictures!!! I'm coming here for my puppy-fix since I still have to wait til June 8th! 

Jasper's a cutie with those bright eyes and Chance's sleeping pic is so funny!

Also, I know you moms who have yours home already are probably super busy, but it is great to hear about their first few hours and days. 

We're still waffling about a name here. Me and hubby can't seem to settle on one we both agree about. :uhoh:


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Thanks Jasper sure is one photogenic pup! Which is good considering I take lots if you couldn't tell. Lol. I had to lay on the porch to get this pictures of him and the breeder laughed. I have 4 or 5 days till I can being him home!! They may let me take him home a day early after he is given his shots. It gives me a night start on potty training lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

Bailey does not like baths xD 
I gave her one today because she got filthy playing outside.






















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OwnedByChance (May 11, 2013)

Aw Bailey is so cute! Chance loves his baths - which is a good thing cos he also loves his mud. I swear the dry, rub in shampoo does nothing and there's only so much mud you can brush out a coat! LOL 

He's off to have his first set of jabs tomorrow...  I can't take him as I have other appointments so Hubby is taking him instead, which I'm upset about as I really wanted to be there.

So far he's doing really well. Mild chewing on the dining chairs but a quick "uh-uh" stops him. Very few accidents in the house, and those that do happen are entirely my fault as he is quite good at telling us when he wants to go outside (he sits at the back door and looks outside - I've bought some bells to hang from the door and am about to start training him to alert us using the bells)... We've also mastered "come", "sit", "lie" and to a large extent "down" unless he's really, REALLY excited. I'm surprised actually how quickly he's picked it all up. I have only been doing a couple of 5-20 minute sessions a day and the rest of the day I just use it in conversation every now and then to see if he's remembered and he almost always has (unless there's something super exciting or more interesting going on!).... I can't wait to take him to training classes and see how he gets on with that now. I think if the last four days is anything to go by, he's going to be very responsive to training. He really seems to enjoy our little sessions at home!


----------



## OwnedByChance (May 11, 2013)

Oh and here's a pic from today - at 8 weeks old!


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

Bailey has mastered one Trick so far, high five lol 

She is chewing everything right now lol gonna have to buy her some chew sticks today lol 

I love her so much!

Chance is so precioue'nnnn


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

I am so Jealous of you all right now! We bring home Parker this Saturday and I am so excited. As I posted the other day my parents took home their pup this weekend so I have been going there often to play with him until we get our boy. 

Keep the stories and pictures coming!! I'm loving them all. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Counting down the days till either Friday afternoon or Sat morning to pick Jasper up! I have a special carpet I'm laying down in his area so it doesn't soil the carpet installed since I'm renting. Here's a question though. I have an extra large wire kennel for him since we used it for my husbands Boxer. How can I make it smaller since it didn't come with a divider?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

Jaspersmomma said:


> Counting down the days till either Friday afternoon or Sat morning to pick Jasper up! I have a special carpet I'm laying down in his area so it doesn't soil the carpet installed since I'm renting. Here's a question though. I have an extra large wire kennel for him since we used it for my husbands Boxer. How can I make it smaller since it didn't come with a divider?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I would look around at local pet stores or online for a divider. I know our local Petsmart sells them for $10. I would be careful doing anything other then that only because the dog might chew it or break it down and get through it anyway. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Got some mesh wire and covered the edges in duct tape and zip tied it up. Our petsmart didn't have any at all. I'm going to try this until I can get one ordered online. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Got a divider ordered and GREAT news I will be picking Jasper up tomorrow! He got his shots already and wormed just waiting for his papers.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

Jaspersmomma said:


> Got a divider ordered and GREAT news I will be picking Jasper up tomorrow! He got his shots already and wormed just waiting for his papers.
> View attachment 197282
> 
> 
> ...


That is GREAT news!!! Congrats! I just love that picture his face is adorable!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Sooooo excited for you!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Here's jasper from today's visit.








The one to the left lol








His sister is laying her head on him








Then they switch


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

@Jaspersmomma - awww... such sweet photos!!!! I love it when they lay their heads on each other! I'll be thinking of you today for pick up day and can't wait to hear more about Jasper and see more pics!


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Picking him up after I leave work today, and since I work early morning (5am EST- until I'm done) I get home around lunch and have the whole day for him. So excited today since the day is finally here!! The breeder said the papers should be here today if not tomorrow, but it is a good thing I live close so I can go and pick them up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Ownedbychance how's Chance doing with potty training? 
I'm on the way to pick up Jasper!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

Jaspersmomma said:


> Ownedbychance how's Chance doing with potty training?
> I'm on the way to pick up Jasper!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yay!! Happy Gotcha Day!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy&jasper (May 20, 2013)

Today is our gotcha day! We're bringing home Lucy and jasper after all the kids get home from school 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah!!! Lucy&jasper and Jaspersmomma -- happy gotcha day!!!! 

Hope to see some pics here later


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

You asked for em Maizie lol.
Jasper and our Boxer Chopper meet for the first time. No problems at all. (Our boxer was attacked by another dog on May 9th so that's why he has scars and shaved hair)


































More later lol


----------



## Lucy&jasper (May 20, 2013)

Lucy and jasper are home  we love them so much! I only got a couple pics of Lucy so far because my husband won't let jasper out of his arms lol. But here is a pic of my new baby Lucy 















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Awwwww...beautiful puppies!!! Such good photos! I love the one of Jasper and the boxer!! And Lucy is sooo sweet! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## OwnedByChance (May 11, 2013)

Happy gotcha days girls! I'm loving the photo's!


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Today was the day we could finally pick out our beautiful girl. I have uploaded a pic of the three girls we could choose from. I fell in love with the girl in the middle. My husband thinks this one may be too dark as the ears are darker than the others. However I am not fussed about the colour. She's just absolutely beautiful. Tomorrow we can start counting down the days. We get to pick her up from the airport on June 15th.


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

They are all so adorable!! Happy Gotcha Day everyone!!

Tomorrow is out Gotcha Day! We have a long drive so we will be up about 4 AM to hit the road by 5!! I can't wait to have Parker in my arms!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

Jaspersmomma said:


> You asked for em Maizie lol.
> Jasper and our Boxer Chopper meet for the first time. No problems at all. (Our boxer was attacked by another dog on May 9th so that's why he has scars and shaved hair)
> 
> 
> ...


Love these pictures! We were looking into a pool like that for the pups I think we are going to get one!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

*pic overload sorry lol*



ParkersMom said:


> Love these pictures! We were looking into a pool like that for the pups I think we are going to get one!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jasper loves it. Every time we go out to potty if I get within 6 feet of the pool he runs and jumps in it, sometimes face-plants into the water. He usually comes to the door dripping from the pool.


























































Chopper played with Jasper for a bit, didn't hurt him at all and enjoyed playing with another dog.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Love these pictures! Your puppies are so cute! 

It looks like Chopper and Jasper are hitting it off. I like the pic of him chasing Jasper!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Wonderful pictures!!! They put a big grin on my face )


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

ParkersMom said:


> Tomorrow is out Gotcha Day! We have a long drive so we will be up about 4 AM to hit the road by 5!! I can't wait to have Parker in my arms!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know you're excited! We will be getting up early NEXT Saturday morning to make our long drive for puppy pick-up. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

Introducing Parker!! We are still driving home so I hope to post more pictures soon!!















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

ParkersMom said:


> Introducing Parker!! We are still driving home so I hope to post more pictures soon!!
> View attachment 198713
> View attachment 198721
> 
> ...


 such a cutie!!! 
Wondering if he's sleeping most of the way?? Any car sickness??? And how often do you do puppy potty breaks on your long trip???




Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you!

He did get sick twice, however, I think he was hungry, hot and excited so we stopped and fed him a very little and gave him some water and he's been good for the past 2 hours. 

We have been stopping every hour or so for potty breaks. He only actually went once though but it was nice to get him out for a little. 

So far he's been an angel the whole way just laying on my lap, sleeping most of the way 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OwnedByChance (May 11, 2013)

Aw happy Gotcha Day ParkersMom! Can't believe how well you're all handling the long drive!

Just a quick update as I'm shattered and heading to bed;

I've had my beautiful boy, Chance, now for just over a week and what can I say?! Goldens are the BEST breed of dog ever! So quick and easy to train... We've only had a couple of accidents in the house the last week, and he's already learnt the sit, lie, down, stay and drop commands fairly well (we practice at random during the day to make sure he hasn't forgotten)... He's had a ride in the car to be chipped and vaccinated too and was fine for that. He goes in the garden perfectly fine, and even bats his dog door bell to let us know he wants out. And he puts himself to bed at 10-10:30pm and we don't hear from him again until 7-7:30am.... (Although he is not clean through the night)... And he loves baths. Which is a good thing because he's a total mud monster!... Just the best breed ever. Even my Hubby who is NOT a dog fan loves him to bits! Why, oh why, did I not know how wonderful GRs were before now?! LOL It's like a secret you all keep so that you can have them for yourselves and not share!!! 

Here's a pic of him today at 8 weeks and 5 days!










I'll be back tomorrow to do a more personal post, just wanted to drop in and update you all and let you know I'm reading and supporting and I'll be back tomorrow to do more personal posts to you all!


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Awesome parkersmom! Pray for a safe trip back! 
Ownedbychance they are amazing breeds! I've had Jasper for 3 days now and he has lie and sit but gets distracted easily by my cat lol. He had 1 accident yesterday and today but otherwise very good. Jasper sleeps through the night and the only time he whines in the kennel is when he needs to go potty. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## problemcat (Apr 4, 2013)

ParkersMom said:


> They are all so adorable!! Happy Gotcha Day everyone!!
> 
> Tomorrow is out Gotcha Day! We have a long drive so we will be up about 4 AM to hit the road by 5!! I can't wait to have Parker in my arms!!
> 
> ...


Hi, ParkersMom, how far did you have to drive today? We're making the trip from NC to Ontario, Canada, in three weeks to get our puppy, so I'd love any advice you can give about traveling long distance.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

problemcat said:


> Hi, ParkersMom, how far did you have to drive today? We're making the trip from NC to Ontario, Canada, in three weeks to get our puppy, so I'd love any advice you can give about traveling long distance.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We had a little over a 5 hour drive each way. 

We pretty much stopped at every other rest stop which was every hour to hour and a half. We also took a lunch break and let him out for about 20 minutes. He pretty much slept the whole time and when he started to move around we knew he had to go. 

He also got car sick in the very beginning but we gave him a small amount of food and water and he was fine the rest of the way. 

I think if you make sure to stop at least every 2 hours and you'll be good! 

Good luck!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

By the way, here is a few pictures of Parker meeting Gunnar (my parents 9 week old Lab)






















Here is Parker and my son. I love Parker's face and my son looks so nervous lol









Parker playing 

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Parker is soo fluffy!!! Glad the trip went well!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## problemcat (Apr 4, 2013)

Parker is adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

All the new puppies look so adorable. Congratulations on finally getting your Golden baby!! I still have 14 days till my gotcha day. And yes I'm literally counting down the days, hours and minutes until my baby flies up to me and I get to hold my baby girl. I'm so excited. The breeder sent some new pictures to us today so I will post them up soon.


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Oh and we decided on the name Aura after seeing the new pics from the breeder. 
As she has a golden aura around her. And funnily enough the breeders registered name is Aurabellina!!


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

ParkersMom said:


> Introducing Parker!! We are still driving home so I hope to post more pictures soon!!
> View attachment 198713
> View attachment 198721
> 
> ...


OMG!! He is soooo adorable. Happy Gotcha Day!!


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Hi everyone, I thought I would post some photos of Aura from Birth to 6 weeks. Not long now until we get to meet her. 




 Aura and her Mum Rosie (a few hours old)
 A close up of Aura (the puppy on the right)
 Aura 3.5 weeks old.
 Aura and her two sisters at 6 weeks.
 Aura and her siblings tired after playing in mud.
 My FAVOURITE photo of Aura so far.

 Aura loves cuddles from her Breeder's son and daughter. I cant wait to have her in my arms.


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

I still have *6 days* to wait for our puppy and I LOVE seeing all the photos of your little ones. 

I'm trying to keep all the names straight here, since I have a feeling our "kids" will be growing up together on GRF! But it might take me awhile!

I'm so glad to have a little advance information about traveling to bring a new puppy home, Parkersmom, since we will travel about 3 hours in each direction. It sounded from your description that you had a really good trip. And I love the expression on Parker's face in the photo with your son. I hope they get to be best buddies. It is great, also that Parker has Gunnar to grow up with. They will be so good for each other!

Beck, I love the name Aura!! We have finally decided on the name Indy for our little boy. 

Gosh, I can't hardly wait until next weekend!


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

My husband mentioned that If we could've taken in another puppy we would have, so they could grow up and play together. We've decided our next will be another golden. 
Jasper had another Great night of a clean kennel. Seems like he's holding his potty well lol. He loves this little duck we got him and he carries it everywhere. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

Beck said:


> Hi everyone, I thought I would post some photos of Aura from Birth to 6 weeks. Not long now until we get to meet her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aura is adorable! And I just love the name!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

Mom of Maizie said:


> I still have *6 days* to wait for our puppy and I LOVE seeing all the photos of your little ones.
> 
> I'm trying to keep all the names straight here, since I have a feeling our "kids" will be growing up together on GRF! But it might take me awhile!
> 
> ...


I hope your six days flies by! 

Out trip was very successful, thankfully! And I can't wait to watch Parker and Gunnar grow up together. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

Jaspersmomma said:


> My husband mentioned that If we could've taken in another puppy we would have, so they could grow up and play together. We've decided our next will be another golden.
> Jasper had another Great night of a clean kennel. Seems like he's holding his potty well lol. He loves this little duck we got him and he carries it everywhere.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Fingers crossed that you continue to have accident free nights!! We also had a great night. Parker got up 3 times but there were no accidents 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

We make sure every time he wakes from a nap and after he plays we go potty. At night I take him out before I go to be and my husband does before he goes to bed an hour or so later. We don't hear him whining at all throughout the night and have maybe one accident during the day if we aren't on top of it. 

Jasper tends to lay on Choppers bed in the living room, where we stay mostly, since Choppers bed is huge and Chopper lays on one side while Jasper uses the rest of the bed, for his toys and himself. 

Jasper never learned dog manners as the breeder separated them from their mom early since it was her first litter and she was sore from them suckling. He is learning dog manners from Chopper though being the big brother and all. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Jaspersmomma said:


> My husband mentioned that If we could've taken in another puppy we would have, so they could grow up and play together. We've decided our next will be another golden.
> Jasper had another Great night of a clean kennel. Seems like he's holding his potty well lol. He loves this little duck we got him and he carries it everywhere.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I've often heard it recommended to wait to get a second puppy. That's why we've waited until Maizie is almost two years to get our second GR. It can get to be a bit of a tangle as they go through the "landshark" and "teenage phase"!!! I would bet there are many, though, that are glad they got two at the same time. I'm hoping Maizie will teach little Indy some good things. :crossfing

Glad to hear Jasper is doing so good with the potty training!


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Jaspersmomma said:


> We make sure every time he wakes from a nap and after he plays we go potty. At night I take him out before I go to be and my husband does before he goes to bed an hour or so later. We don't hear him whining at all throughout the night and have maybe one accident during the day if we aren't on top of it.
> 
> Jasper tends to lay on Choppers bed in the living room, where we stay mostly, since Choppers bed is huge and Chopper lays on one side while Jasper uses the rest of the bed, for his toys and himself.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear the potty training is going so good. And that's great that Chopper is teaching manners!!! I love it!!!


----------



## first golden (May 19, 2013)

Hi All,

Yesterday was our visiting day and it was terrific, now we have 13 more days until our gotcha day! I can hardly wait! It seems so far away..I started doing some puppy shopping and it is lots of fun and there is so much to buy..

This will be our first puppy, if anyone has any thoughts of what I can not live without for our puppy I would love to know...
(Sorry I keep calling her puppy, but we have not yet decided on her name )


----------



## cppeace (Jun 2, 2013)

*puppy alert*

Hi all,
Newbie here. Feel free to call me Kimmy or cppeace. I'm getting my first golden tomorrow. She's so pretty. She was born April 4th and I picked her out when she was 5 weeks old. I have a German shepherd named Casey who is super sweet and playful, so hoping the Golden will be a good playmate for her. 
I also would like to show my golden if she turns out.
I'm pretty sure we are to name her Chara. 
Well that's it for now.
Kimmy


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

cppeace said:


> Hi all,
> Newbie here. Feel free to call me Kimmy or cppeace. I'm getting my first golden tomorrow. She's so pretty. She was born April 4th and I picked her out when she was 5 weeks old. I have a German shepherd named Casey who is super sweet and playful, so hoping the Golden will be a good playmate for her.
> I also would like to show my golden if she turns out.
> I'm pretty sure we are to name her Chara.
> ...


What a cutie!! My Parker was also born April 4th! 

Congratulations and best of luck. Can't wait to see more pictures. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Welcome Kimmy! If we got another it would be after Chopper passes so about 7-8 years in the future lol, maybe longer. Heres a picture of Jasper hiding while napping today lol.


----------



## cppeace (Jun 2, 2013)

Aww what a cutie napping. I love animals in general but puppies and birds steal my heart the most.


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

We got stuck in a sudden down pour this morning lol. I just love this dirty little face.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pghgolden12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thought I would join in and say hi, our little girl will be coming home on the 14th  We are so excited and a little nervous. We have ordered almost every thing that we need so waiting for it all to get here. We are planning to name her Juno (the litter had a movie theme) but that might change.


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

pghgolden12 said:


> Thought I would join in and say hi, our little girl will be coming home on the 14th  We are so excited and a little nervous. We have ordered almost every thing that we need so waiting for it all to get here. We are planning to name her Juno (the litter had a movie theme) but that might change.


Congratulations and welcome  can't wait to see Juno!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

lol Photo explosion of Jasper and his Duck


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

How adorable!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Aww so cute! I love the pic of Jasper with the kitty sitting next to him! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

Jaspersmomma how did you get your cat to welcome Jasper? We are trying to get our cat out of hiding. She comes out every now and then but only when the dog is in his crate. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaxreemurph (Apr 2, 2013)

*our boy*

Finally have a solo picture - picking him up on Friday. I already love that face.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Jaxreemurph said:


> Finally have a solo picture - picking him up on Friday. I already love that face.


Love that face! He's so fluffy 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pghgolden12 (Dec 27, 2012)

ParkersMom said:


> Jaspersmomma how did you get your cat to welcome Jasper? We are trying to get our cat out of hiding. She comes out every now and then but only when the dog is in his crate.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I would love to hear about how you introduced the cat to the new dog. We have 2 cats (3 years old) and I am very nervous about how they will react. Any advice since you have done it already?


----------



## Penguinjo (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes. When we get our pup, I'd be interested to know as well.


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

I love seeing all these beautiful puppies! A bit jealous, our puppy isn't even conceived yet! We are in the waiting to hear from the breeder that there was a successful tie! Please keep the pictures coming! You all are giving me my puppy fix. This house has been so lonely without a fur ball, it's been 3 months since we lost our beloved Paxton. I am sooooo looking forward to a new addition to our family!!


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

ParkersMom said:


> Jaspersmomma how did you get your cat to welcome Jasper? We are trying to get our cat out of hiding. She comes out every now and then but only when the dog is in his crate.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Basically I held him and let her sniff his butt lol. I made a room gated off so she could have her own space away from him. Lilly (cat) was very stand offish the first few days and hissed at him when he turned to her as she swat at his tail. Make sure the cats know they can get away from them otherwise they may see it as the dog is going to eat them. Best to wear the pups out so they don't go after the kitties. She didnt accept him until yesterday so it took her a few days. She is also only 8 months old so she is still young herself. Both of them play with each other and quite rough lol.


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Bad news hopefully will turn good. I took Jasper to Bansfield at Petsmart today for a vet consult and found Jasper has a slight heart murmur and roundworms. Vet said he may grow out of the murmur which I am hoping is what will happen. He weighs a good 9.2 pounds.


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

Jaspersmomma said:


> Bad news hopefully will turn good. I took Jasper to Bansfield at Petsmart today for a vet consult and found Jasper has a slight heart murmur and roundworms. Vet said he may grow out of the murmur which I am hoping is what will happen. He weighs a good 9.2 pounds.


Poor Jasper! I hope he gets better. I will keep you in my thoughts. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

Jaspersmomma said:


> Basically I held him and let her sniff his butt lol. I made a room gated off so she could have her own space away from him. Lilly (cat) was very stand offish the first few days and hissed at him when he turned to her as she swat at his tail. Make sure the cats know they can get away from them otherwise they may see it as the dog is going to eat them. Best to wear the pups out so they don't go after the kitties. She didnt accept him until yesterday so it took her a few days. She is also only 8 months old so she is still young herself. Both of them play with each other and quite rough lol.


Thank you. We did do the sniffing and the cat was fine until the dog turned around lol. Hopefully she will come around to getting along with him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cppeace (Jun 2, 2013)

Jaspersmomma said:


> Bad news hopefully will turn good. I took Jasper to Bansfield at Petsmart today for a vet consult and found Jasper has a slight heart murmur and roundworms. Vet said he may grow out of the murmur which I am hoping is what will happen. He weighs a good 9.2 pounds.


He is right many dogs do grow out of it and even if he doesn't he can live a long normal life even with it. We had a Maltese who lived 10 energetic years with a strong murmur.
So with any luck he'll be fine.


----------



## cppeace (Jun 2, 2013)

*Chara's first day*

Chara had a busy and exhausting first day. The breeder got her good and exhausted for her ride home. She rode on my nap until she acted odd and as I figured she got car sick, but just the once. Once home she was introduced to her collar, leash , stairs and then the guinea pigs. It only took once going down and twice up for her to figure out stairs. So far she's doing fine with potty training and learning her name and what no means. She cried on and off while we tried to sleep and had her in her crate. Was pitiful sounding but she did great overall.
Hope everyone is doing great. 
Kimmy


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Glad Chara is home and settling in! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

I love the pictures! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Here's some photos from yesterday except the first one. That was today when I took him to visit my husband at work for lunch. At the vet office he did nothin but sleep even when they weighed him. I thought he would help when he got his microchip but he didn't thankfully. He took it like a champ. 






































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

Jaspersmomma said:


> Here's some photos from yesterday except the first one. That was today when I took him to visit my husband at work for lunch. At the vet office he did nothin but sleep even when they weighed him. I thought he would help when he got his microchip but he didn't thankfully. He took it like a champ.
> 
> View attachment 201394
> View attachment 201402
> ...


Haha! How cute!! 

We have the same Pluto toy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

We just went for a walk an Paker didn't want to move the entire time lol. 

Now he's all tired out..

Where's my head!?









There it is!









Sleepy head












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cppeace (Jun 2, 2013)

Well we're off to bed. Chara is starting to go to the door when she needs to go out. That's great after only a day and a half. She did something odd today, though. She was playing with her duck, set it down and then peed on it. Weird that.
Well talk to ya'll later.
Kimmy


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

lol Parkersmom he is so fluffy and cute! 
Kimmy That's awesome she's learning fast. So is Jasper thankfully. With her peeing on her duck maybe it's marking it so others dont take it.

Here's a video of Jasper learning Roll over with a clover flower.... sorry I'm loud as my camera sat on my leg while I recorded it.

Jasper learning to Rollover


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

That's the cutest video Jaspersmomma! He's so cute and fuzzy!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Jaspersmomma said:


> lol Parkersmom he is so fluffy and cute!
> Kimmy That's awesome she's learning fast. So is Jasper thankfully. With her peeing on her duck maybe it's marking it so others dont take it.
> 
> Here's a video of Jasper learning Roll over with a clover flower.... sorry I'm loud as my camera sat on my leg while I recorded it.
> ...



That video of Jasper is absolutely adorable. 
I can't wait to pick up my Aura and begin training her.


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

ParkersMom said:


> We just went for a walk an Paker didn't want to move the entire time lol.
> 
> Now he's all tired out..
> 
> ...




Parker is so cute. I love the gold/brown colour on his legs. Very cute.


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Counting down the days until 15th. Wish time would be quicker. Lol. 

While we are waiting my husband and I finally got the little bits and pieces we need for Aura. Luckily my husband works at a pet product distribution company so we get toys, bedding and other things for very cheap. 

Loving all the progress stories.


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

Beck said:


> Parker is so cute. I love the gold/brown colour on his legs. Very cute.


Thank you! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

We're making progress! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Yay!! My two do nothing but wrestle with each other. Especially when I let Jasper inside from going potty. He pounces on Lilly and they bite each other till she gets annoyed at him lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Did I mention I love this boy?
He learned Stay and Come today and it didnt take long at all for him to get it!


----------



## first golden (May 19, 2013)

He is beautiful..I love the pictures!


----------



## first golden (May 19, 2013)

ParkersMom said:


> We're making progress!
> 
> View attachment 201994
> 
> ...


Would love to know if you are doing anything special to introduce the puppy to the cat, I have 3 cats and am bring home a new puppy in 9 days. I did set up the crate and place a towel in the crate that had the puppies scent..any other tips would be great!


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Jaspersmomma said:


> Basically I held him and let her sniff his butt lol. I made a room gated off so she could have her own space away from him. Lilly (cat) was very stand offish the first few days and hissed at him when he turned to her as she swat at his tail. Make sure the cats know they can get away from them otherwise they may see it as the dog is going to eat them. Best to wear the pups out so they don't go after the kitties. She didnt accept him until yesterday so it took her a few days. She is also only 8 months old so she is still young herself. Both of them play with each other and quite rough lol.


Here you go Firstgolden


----------



## first golden (May 19, 2013)

Thank you..I am a bit nervous about the introductions, I have a pair of sisters a little over 3 and an 18 year old cat, who I am sure will sleep throught he whole thing..it is the other 2 I am worried about. I appreciate your insights...


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

This is a new picture of my girl Aura.  you can pick her out straight away. 



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Some new toys for my Aura. 











Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

A comparison of 6 weeks (left) and 7 weeks (right) 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

She is very cute Beck 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

Jaspersmomma said:


> Here you go Firstgolden


I pretty much did the same. I also would put the dog in the crate for a little while and let the cat walk around and sniff his toys and around the crate. 

They are just starting to be in the same room which is awesome. I just have to be extra careful with them because my cat is not declawed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

Beck said:


> Some new toys for my Aura.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a lucky dog 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Lots of toys means less chewing on furniture. I just counted mine and I have 15 lol all spread out throughs the rooms he goes in. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

Jaspersmomma said:


> Lots of toys means less chewing on furniture. I just counted mine and I have 15 lol all spread out throughs the rooms he goes in.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol we have a lot also. I keep mixing them up so that he doesn't get bored with them. The nylabones have been amazing. So far they have held up to the puppy teeth and he loves them so much he carries one around in his mouth lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm so glad there's a few of you just days ahead of us so that we can benefit from your experience. I had forgot that I'll need Nylabones!!!! LOL!

We've been in a muddle about names here. Don't know why its been so hard to settle on a name, but if I've said anywhere on here that our new little boy will be named anything but Milo, please ignore it!!!! Milo it is. 

Today DH and I had a good time rearranging furniture and getting the divider in the large crate we're going to use. The x-pen is put together. I'm sure Maizie thinks we're crazy. No matter how much we've tried to explain to her what is coming, she just doesn't seem to comprehend yet that her life is going to be changing in a big way!!! We have less than two days now to wait. We've got our bag packed to go to the breeder.... with plastic bags, a little of Milo's food, a traveling water dish, bottle of water, paper towels, collar, leash, toys. I'm feeling like I ought to find a baby blanket!!!! 

I love hearing you all talk about introducing your little ones to cats. We have a cat here, too. 

As for our 1 1/2 year old GR, we're planning to introduce Maizie to Milo at a neutral location away from the house for a few minutes before we bring him to the house.


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

I got Jasper a chew stick that looks like a stick and has wood inside of it. He's been licking the tables and I'm guessing its the need to chew woo so I pulled the chew stick out of the toy bin and gave it to him and boy does he love it. He also loves gnawing on the big bones Chopper leaves after chewing the meat off them. 

Jasper has found a hiding spot which is hilarious. He slides under our couch and sleeps under there. I'll call for him and see his nose sticking out from under the couch. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Jaspersmomma said:


> Lots of toys means less chewing on furniture. I just counted mine and I have 15 lol all spread out throughs the rooms he goes in.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Yeah. That's what we thought. Lol. And we are going to swap them around so she doesn't get bored. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Mom of Maizie said:


> I'm so glad there's a few of you just days ahead of us so that we can benefit from your experience. I had forgot that I'll need Nylabones!!!! LOL!
> 
> We've been in a muddle about names here. Don't know why its been so hard to settle on a name, but if I've said anywhere on here that our new little boy will be named anything but Milo, please ignore it!!!! Milo it is.
> 
> ...



Milo is such a cute name. I'm jealous. I still have to wait a week to pick up my puppy. Make sure to take lots of pictures.  they grow up too quickly. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Jaspersmomma said:


> I got Jasper a chew stick that looks like a stick and has wood inside of it. He's been licking the tables and I'm guessing its the need to chew woo so I pulled the chew stick out of the toy bin and gave it to him and boy does he love it. He also loves gnawing on the big bones Chopper leaves after chewing the meat off them.
> 
> Jasper has found a hiding spot which is hilarious. He slides under our couch and sleeps under there. I'll call for him and see his nose sticking out from under the couch.
> 
> ...


That's interesting about a chew stock with wood inside. I don't think I've seen that anywhere but it makes sense. 

That's hilarious about Jasper sleeping under the couch!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

ParkersMom said:


> I pretty much did the same. I also would put the dog in the crate for a little while and let the cat walk around and sniff his toys and around the crate.
> 
> They are just starting to be in the same room which is awesome. I just have to be extra careful with them because my cat is not declawed.
> 
> ...



We have a 4.5 year old cat. We are hoping because he got along so well with our previous dog (RIP) that he should be alright with the new puppy. We have found for the last few months our cat has not been himself and cries out all the time looking for our previous dog still. So fingers crossed this new puppy can have the same bond with our cat as our last dog.  


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kayla (Apr 28, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

Jaspersmomma said:


> Jasper has found a hiding spot which is hilarious. He slides under our couch and sleeps under there. I'll call for him and see his nose sticking out from under the couch.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hahahaha that is too cute!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Here he is Sharing his brothers bed, which I am in the process of washing as Jasper decided to pee on it. 
He hides under that couch and sticks his nose out or a leg or a leg and tail or nothing lol. I'll take a picture next time he does it. 
This is the stick he loves and chews constantly. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cppeace (Jun 2, 2013)

Chara has finally learned her name and she is pretty consistant on sit and come. I got her a giant monkey and a small teether. She loves em all and has taken over my big joe chair as her own lol... we come home at lunch to give her some time out of her crate and let her potty. She is soooo adorable.


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Lol awesome 

Here Jasper's hiding spot, with his stash of socks and toys lol. I wondered where our socks went. 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

I noticed after I gave Jasper a bath his golden crinkles are coming in on his coat. I'm so excited and noticed he has gotten fluffier. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cppeace (Jun 2, 2013)

That's so cute.. I love how fluffy Chara is  she whines and heads for the door when she needs out. She's doing soooo good. She's also getting better on chewing on hands when petting. She also is doing great at fetch. Still working on drop it. She's so cute.


----------



## Buddy's new Mom (Jun 6, 2013)

My Buddy was born 5 April 2013!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow! What a day!!!

Up at 5:30 am to go get Milo. He was soooo good on the trip home. He slept most of the way and wasn't car sick at all. 

Once home we introduced him to Maizie. She was a little rough at first and we realized we need to keep a close watch on her energy level around Milo. Through the day she relaxed more around him. As far as Milo's reaction, well he seems to be a chillin' kinda guy!!!

This evening we took Milo to a relative's birthday party. Milo met at least a dozen people and two more dogs. 

Just now put both dogs in their crates for the night. Milo started to cry but Maizie gave a bark followed by a couple grumbly noises and he quieted immediately!!! 

Here's Milo today:








Milo and Maizie:








Wonderful day but I am sooooo tired!!! Lol!



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

Mom of Maizie said:


> Wow! What a day!!!
> 
> Up at 5:30 am to go get Milo. He was soooo good on the trip home. He slept most of the way and wasn't car sick at all.
> 
> ...


They're both adorable!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Nothing more tiring than keeping up with a full grown dog and puppy lol. In our case it's more like puppy and cat. All we see and hear during the day is Jasper and Lilly, barking and meowing, from wrestling with each other. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## problemcat (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi, folks. We're getting all our supplies in preparation for picking up our puppy in two weeks. I have a couple questions for you:

1) What size collar should we purchase for a 9-10 week old golden? 

2) What size crate would a puppy fit in at that age? We plan to get a 40" crate for our little guy at home and use a panel until he grows to fit it, but I'm thinking of borrowing a smaller crate that will fit in our car for our trip back home after we get him, and was wondering what size to get. Any suggestions? How big (tall/long) are your puppies at 9 weeks?

Thanks in advance for the help!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cppeace (Jun 2, 2013)

Chara has a 10 inch neck so we got her a collar that goes from 9-12 inches. She weighs about 8lbs I'd say and covers my lap easily. She will be 9 weeks today.
Hope this helps.
She's learning fetch pretty easily and thats how we wear her out lol.
Enjoy the pup. I know I do.
Kimmy


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey Problemcat. I have a March puppy, but I also got a crate for the car. I think if you are only planning to use a crate for a short time, a 30" should be big enough for the puppy. I have a 36" soft crate I got from target: Boots & Barkley® Large Pop Open Dog Kennel : Target and my dog loves it. I also have a harness to hook up to the seat belt but he always whines to ride in the crate, I don't know why. I guess he feels safe in there which is great. It's 36" so it's pretty big. 

They have a smaller version that's 26" Boots & Barkley® Medium Pop Open Dog Kennel : Target which he'd fit in, but probably not for long (and I wouldn't go smaller than this). It also doesn't take up as much room in your car. I love mine because it folds up and I can easily take it from my car to inside my parent's house or friend's houses when I visit and Sawyer needs to settle down and has his own space. Plus they don't break the bank. They aren't made of very durable material though, which is a con. My pup hasn't managed to destroy any of it yet, despite some of his attempts at getting out of it. He's 3.5 months old now, and the 36" is still huge for him, so I know we'll get a lot of use out of it. We already have; he's in it a few times a week.


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

problemcat said:


> 1) What size collar should we purchase for a 9-10 week old golden?
> 
> We ended up with a small for now. Our pup is 9 weeks and weighs about 12 pounds and the small fits perfect.
> 
> ...





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

We have a size small for Jasper and he weighs almost 10.3 pounds at 7 weeks old. I just got him last Thursday and already had to adjust the collar 2 inches to give him room. Once he stops growing his crazy neck I'm getting him a leather one. This boy is just the cutest and sweetest pup I've ever had. He lays on the couh with us sometimes and just curls between my husband and I. Our boxer hats the rain yet we can't get Jasper out of it lol. 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Mom of Maizie said:


> Wow! What a day!!!
> 
> Up at 5:30 am to go get Milo. He was soooo good on the trip home. He slept most of the way and wasn't car sick at all.
> 
> ...




Omg. How cute is Milo. I love how Maizie barked and grumbled and Milo settled down in his crate. That's cute.  


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Jaspersmomma said:


> We have a size small for Jasper and he weighs almost 10.3 pounds at 7 weeks old. I just got him last Thursday and already had to adjust the collar 2 inches to give him room. Once he stops growing his crazy neck I'm getting him a leather one. This boy is just the cutest and sweetest pup I've ever had. He lays on the couh with us sometimes and just curls between my husband and I. Our boxer hats the rain yet we can't get Jasper out of it lol.
> 
> View attachment 204154
> 
> ...


Jasper is so cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## cppeace (Jun 2, 2013)

Hmm if he weighs 10 lbs at 7 weeks I'm prolly underestimating Chara's weight. Lol Im used to my full grown wirey german shepherd weighing 65lbs so Chara doesn't seem to weigh more than my mom's dauchshund which is under 10lbs for sure.
Just me and her home tonight. She is getting better on drop it for fetch but she gets bored with after about 7 times usually and switches from run to walk then very ungracefully ignores the thrown toy and collapses into the big joe lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cppeace (Jun 2, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

I love all your pictures and stories. Your puppies are seriously the cutest! The pics have been holding me over until I get my puppy. 1 more week!! Can't wait!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

This is another beautiful picture our breeder sent us today of Aura. Age 7.5 weeks. We get to pick her up Saturday (Australian EST). So excited. 












Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

She's already doubled in size from 6 weeks. She's a chunky monkey now. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## cppeace (Jun 2, 2013)

Chara pic time


----------



## cppeace (Jun 2, 2013)

One more she's so pretty


----------



## problemcat (Apr 4, 2013)

Beck said:


> This is another beautiful picture our breeder sent us today of Aura. Age 7.5 weeks. We get to pick her up Saturday (Australian EST). So excited.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aura has the sweetest face!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Jasper I think is almost double what he should be in both height and weight. His litter is bigger than the litter born a day after by Half their size. Here was Jasper at 2 weeks old

































Here he is at 7 weeks



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

7 weeks old 















I will have the better photos up when I get home from work. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

We finally had some sun yesterday. Here are some pictures of Parker and Gunnar playing! I wish I could post videos from my phone. 







































All tired out









Now if all this rain we are having would go away!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

Here's Pictures of Parker, he's learned to find his own toys lol





















And how can you not love this face!? I love this picture. 












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Took Jasper with me to the barn to play and keep me company while I cleaned our section of the tack room. He enjoyed himself runnin freely Meeting his big big brothers and soon to be gone Big Big Big Sister ( our two horses and our third we sold today), and playing in the grass and sleeping under the saddle racks. 























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

Jaspersmomma said:


> Took Jasper with me to the barn to play and keep me company while I cleaned our section of the tack room. He enjoyed himself runnin freely Meeting his big big brothers and soon to be gone Big Big Big Sister ( our two horses and our third we sold today), and playing in the grass and sleeping under the saddle racks.
> View attachment 204658
> 
> View attachment 204666
> ...


How cute! He's getting so big. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

And Parker is so Fluffy! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

ParkersMom said:


> We finally had some sun yesterday. Here are some pictures of Parker and Gunnar playing! I wish I could post videos from my phone.
> 
> View attachment 204570
> View attachment 204578
> ...


Parker looks bigger already. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Jaspersmomma said:


> Took Jasper with me to the barn to play and keep me company while I cleaned our section of the tack room. He enjoyed himself runnin freely Meeting his big big brothers and soon to be gone Big Big Big Sister ( our two horses and our third we sold today), and playing in the grass and sleeping under the saddle racks.
> View attachment 204658
> 
> View attachment 204666
> ...


Jasper is getting so big. He is soooo cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## 3Furbabies (Apr 26, 2012)

Here's hunter at 9 weeks! He weighs 15lbs


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

3Furbabies said:


> Here's hunter at 9 weeks! He weighs 15lbs


What an adorable picture!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LilB413 (May 20, 2013)

Finally posting some pictures of Bentley! He will be 10 weeks on Thursday! 

































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Your photos are all so great...I love them and would like to comment about each, but I'm a little sleep deprived right now and it is taking me awhile to get my system worked out so that I can post pictures more easily. I'm trying to use Photobucket as a place to keep most of my pictures, but I'm not having much luck with knowing how to post them here from Photobucket. I'm ending up just copying and pasting the image and I think it will turn out too big. 

Here's a picture of Milo as a test. I know maybe I should post my problem with posting pictures elsewhere, but as I say, I'm a little sleep deprived from being up a couple times the last two nights.


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Here's another try at posting a picture from Photobucket. You guys are my guinea pigs, but I was wanting to post some anyway... Love to take pictures of my Milo!!!





:wave: I think I'm getting the hang of it!!!


----------



## Jaxreemurph (Apr 2, 2013)

*More Rudy*

Little man is 9 weeks today


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

LilB looks like our boys may be the same color lol love the photos



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

LilB413 said:


> Finally posting some pictures of Bentley! He will be 10 weeks on Thursday!
> View attachment 205194
> View attachment 205202
> View attachment 205210
> ...


I believe our pups have the same birthday! Was Bentley born April 4th??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Just wondering if any of your puppies are sleeping through the night yet and at what age they started. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Jasper has been sleeping through the night since the day we brought him home. Of course we let him out last around 9-11pm and I let him out first thing around 4am because I have to go to work soon there after. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Jaspersmomma said:


> Jasper has been sleeping through the night since the day we brought him home. Of course we let him out last around 9-11pm and I let him out first thing around 4am because I have to go to work soon there after.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He is doing great!!! And you get up very early! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

Mom of Maizie said:


> Just wondering if any of your puppies are sleeping through the night yet and at what age they started.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


The first two nights home Parker cried twice during the night but when we took him outside he'd lay down. 

After that we decided to cover the crate and he didn't make a sound ever since. He goes in about 10:30-11 pm and we are up about 6 am sometimes later and he does great. He will be 10 weeks tomorrow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Mom of Maizie said:


> He is doing great!!! And you get up very early!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Yes unfortunately it's really early, but the mornings I have off work I get to sleep in till 6am lol. That's when I wake up to him whining for potty. I'm starting to teach him to touch a bell with his nose to ring it every time we go outside. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy&jasper (May 20, 2013)

Updated pic of Lucy and jasper. They are 6 weeks old now  jasper is on the left and bottom Lucy is on the right









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyaStump (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm a new golden mom and I was wondering if it is normal for their weight to fluctuate a lot while growing?? My girl is 8 weeks old now and she seems to be a little thin!?!? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyaStump (Jun 13, 2013)

here is Clara!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Jaspersmomma said:


> Yes unfortunately it's really early, but the mornings I have off work I get to sleep in till 6am lol. That's when I wake up to him whining for potty. I'm starting to teach him to touch a bell with his nose to ring it every time we go outside.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Our older GR uses a bell to tell us she wants to go outside and I'm hoping she teaches Milo!! LOL! Using the bells is great.


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

MyaStump said:


> I'm a new golden mom and I was wondering if it is normal for their weight to fluctuate a lot while growing?? My girl is 8 weeks old now and she seems to be a little thin!?!?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know with horses it does and with kids. They chunk out then shoot up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Went to let Jasper out one more time after a long nap and found him laying like this. 















This was earlier next to brother Chopper. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

MyaStump said:


> I'm a new golden mom and I was wondering if it is normal for their weight to fluctuate a lot while growing?? My girl is 8 weeks old now and she seems to be a little thin!?!?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm not sure about the weight fluctuating, but if I remember correctly, they sort of change shape as they get older, losing some of the chunky puppy look. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

MyaStump said:


> View attachment 206674
> here is Clara!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Welcome Clara! I love the name!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Jaspersmomma said:


> Went to let Jasper out one more time after a long nap and found him laying like this.
> View attachment 206754
> 
> View attachment 206762
> ...


Cute! You fix 'em a nice bed and they lay on the floor of the crate. Mine does the same. I think it's cooler maybe. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

I love the photo of Jasper and Chopper. Wish I could get my two in a photo but so far Maizie is still acting like "ewwww....he touched me, mom!"


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

One more thing...did any of you have storms??? I introduced Milo to pottying in wet grass, rain, thunder, and an umbrella early this morning. He took it all in stride and then wanted to play in the rain!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

Mom of Maizie said:


> One more thing...did any of you have storms??? I introduced Milo to pottying in wet grass, rain, thunder, and an umbrella early this morning. He took it all in stride and then wanted to play in the rain!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Oh have we! We have had record rain since we got Parker. He hated it a first but luckily now when it rains he goes out and goes potty right away then wants to play lol 

We have more heavy rain, wind, hail, and possible tornados today so it should be interesting. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

I think the worst of our storm is over and it wasn't too bad. 

Stay safe with Parker! We're all probably out more in the weather - both good and bad - these days!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Mom of Maizie said:


> One more thing...did any of you have storms??? I introduced Milo to pottying in wet grass, rain, thunder, and an umbrella early this morning. He took it all in stride and then wanted to play in the rain!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Jasper doesn't give a hoot about the storms. He loves the rain while Chopper hates getting wet period. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Ended up getting a bigger pool for Jasper so he can actually start swimming kind of. It's a snap up pool 6ft across and holds 256 gallons.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Jaspersmomma said:


> Ended up getting a bigger pool for Jasper so he can actually start swimming kind of. It's a snap up kennel 6ft across and holds 256 gallons.


Awwww! How cute! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Well my hubby fell asleep on the couch and didnt let Jasper out when needed.... We've been jinxed lol Jasper peed in his kennel twice today. Both of his beds are soiled so I have him laying on pee pads just incase he decides to do it again tonight. I don't understand why he would since he hasn't done it every since I brought him home. Just checked on him and he moved the pee pads and is sleeping on the kennel tray. Silly boy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Tomorrow is the day that my husband and I get to pick up Aura. YAY!!! It has been a loooong week. We pick her up at 3pm (FYI - Saturday 3pm is Australian time). So excited. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Jasper's momma, I love the pool and it looks like the perfect place to start Jasper on loving the water and swimming!!

Beck - I am sure you're waaaaaay excited to have 3 p.m. get here today. Have fun!


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Proud of Jasper today. He not only went down the steps on his own but he also rang the bell and scratched at the door then sat down to go outside!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilovesandwich (May 1, 2013)

Here's Sandwich!


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

We finally have Aura. She is absolutely amazing and adorable. I will post some pictures up later. She's perfect.  she snuggled into me when we picked her up from the airport and basically slept the whole way home. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Just a little over a week until we get to pick up our new puppy! I'm dying over here lol. Still can't agree on a name, ahh!












Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Aura in the crate on the way home from the airport. 










Aura asleep in the car. 










Eating like a big girl. 










With her new collar








































Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

She looks very comfy Beck and very fluffy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

Beck said:


> Aura in the crate on the way home from the airport.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my! She is absolutely adorable!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Aura looks so sweet!!!


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

ilovesandwich said:


> Here's Sandwich!


What a cute name!!! Sandwich!!! And that is such a cute picture of Sandwich sleeping .... looks like he'd slide right on off! It's a mystery to me how they can sleep in such strange places and positions.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

ilovesandwich said:


> Here's Sandwich!


How did you come up what that name? It's so cute


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Jaspersmomma said:


> She looks very comfy Beck and very fluffy!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She is sooooo fluffy and soft. Lol. I keep snuggling into her. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

ParkersMom said:


> Oh my! She is absolutely adorable!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you. I agree. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Mom of Maizie said:


> Aura looks so sweet!!!


She is very sweet. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

How come every time I'm not home and hubby is Jasper always seems to pee in the house >.<


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

Jaspersmomma said:


> How come every time I'm not home and hubby is Jasper always seems to pee in the house >.<
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I sometimes have the same problem. I don't know about you but I watch Parker very closely and hubby just let's him roam around a little more freely then I do. I think that's why. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

I'm the same way too. If I see him sniffing around its potty time. Take him to the door he hits the bell and sits until I open it. My hubby gets sucked into his computer world and even though he says he just took him out 10 minutes ago it was probably longer than 10 minutes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cppeace (Jun 2, 2013)

Chara is1doing great. We decided also to use the bell method to help with potty training. She was doing so awesome the first week with nothing. She would head for the door and maybe whine or bark a bit so we knew she needed out. Then she stopped giving us any warning and simply started having accidents all over. She's only allowed in the kitchen and our room. Since we got the bell she has had very few accidents. But mis smartypants is starting to take advantage of the bell and ringing it just to be brought out to play grrrr lol she's getting big, can almost jump on the bed. Good thing I'm already teaching her down.
Hope everyones pups are doing great.
Kimmy


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Last night I got home about 8:30 to hear my DH tell me that Milo had just finished drinking a lot of water.  Just when I was looking forward to Milo sleeping through the night again! Oh well, I stayed up awhile and took him out to potty later just before I went to bed. It's almost 5 am and I think I hear him stirring around.


----------



## cppeace (Jun 2, 2013)

We work a nightshift here and sleep days. Chara's crate is in our room so she sleeps when we do. She goes 8 hours without whining and then when we go to work we come home at lunch to let her potty and play for a half an hour or so. So she definately can hold the bathroom, but when she is just running about she wants to go out every hour sometimes more. Tis a spolied puppy we have.


----------



## cppeace (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow just did a bathroom scale test. First just me then me holding chara. She is 10 weeks old now, yesterday I believe, and according to the scale which is not usually of by more than a half a pound she weighs 16lbs! That seems mammoth. She's only supposed to max out at 60lbs give or take. Lol Casey(my german shepherd) weighs 65lbs or so. She's not fat but wow that surprised me. Lol she'll be going to the vet for her last puppy shot in a couple weeks. She's so well behaved for a pup and too smart for my own good. When Casey gets up here next month these two are gonna be a brilliant(scary that) duo. Lol
Kimmy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

@cppeace - that's interesting that Chara is sleeping schedule is on a night shift, too! And amazing that they grow so fast!!! We use the bells at the door, too. Our older GR, Maizie, has already taught Milo how to use the bell. I know they use it just to go outside, but I'd rather they overuse the bell instead of not use it when they need to go potty.


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

I have a dog run out between two trees that I hook both dogs to so they can enjoy the outdoors without being loose. Jasper finally learned the limit to tie out and won't stretch the line longer once he feels it go taunt. I keep an eye on them of course but he can go potty outside and enjoy the outdoors. Since we started tying him out there he hasn't had any accidents (Knocks on wood). He loves chewing this lamb bone I got from our local feed store and its the perfect size for him. Any one use the bansfield wellness plan?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Here's some 8 week old Jasper pics!


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Jaspersmomma, it's incredible how fast they grow up!! He looks like he's grown a lot!

Last night Milo had his first attack of the zoomies. I have to admit we laughed so hard we almost cried. We clapped and egged him on and he was such a little ham that he did a couple extra laps. Next time I will try to video him. He's a hoot!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Mom of Maize: he has grown quite a bit an as bit as heavy too. We have our 9 week shots and worming on the 24th so we will see how much weight this boy has put on in 3 weeks next week. 

Jasper has successfully run the bell on the door 3 time to say he needs to potty! We were sitting on the couch and we secretly were watching him and he went to the door, rand the bell and sat down and looked at us. YAY!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

How's everyone else's puppies doing? 

Jasper is ringing the bell every time he needs to potty and has successfully learned "leave it" and "stay". I'm amazed at how fast he's growing! His collar was loosened 2/3 the way to the end lol. Lilly and Jasper are great friends and she likes to groom him. 
























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Hi All,
Aura's 9 weeks today and I have spent the whole day with my husband playing with and training her!

Aura has been everywhere this week getting socialized with all sorts of people. First she went to my husbands work (where she will be staying most days after her puppy holiday with us), then she visited my work/pre-school and played with all 40 children! She loved it and didn't complain one bit. Today she went to a friends work where she met another dozen or so people and everyone loved her 

My husband has been training Aura this week and she has learnt to Sit, Stay, Leave and Come. We are still working on refining each of these but she is coming along nicely.

She has begun recognising her name and is doing great with toilet training (only 2 accidents so far but that was my husbands fault for not taking her out after she woke up!).

She has also had chicken necks and wings over the past few days and she seems to love them. We are making sure that we can take the food away from her every couple of times while she is eating so she gets use to people touching her and her food at all times.

Our nieces and nephews are in love with her and are doing great with her (she is responding well to their commands and they have great patience when training her).

Some more photos will come shortly (just need to upload them).


----------



## Najla (Jun 18, 2013)

I just had a 5 week puppy .her name is phobia .any advise for potty training? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Crate training is what I did. Give her just enough space to sit, stand , turn around and lay down. Let her out every 30 minutes or less or use pee pads since she's only 5 weeks old and has no shots. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Najla said:


> I just had a 5 week puppy .her name is phobia .any advise for potty training?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We use crate training as well. Very effective training method so far. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Jaspersmomma said:


> Crate training is what I did. Give her just enough space to sit, stand , turn around and lay down. Let her out every 30 minutes or less or use pee pads since she's only 5 weeks old and has no shots.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We use crate training as well. Very effective. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Jasper has officially mastered using the bell. Last night he rang the bell quietly them sat at the door looked at me whined hit the bell again and then I let him out! The boy has it! Don't trust him to have run of the house while we are gone yet. We always lock him up when we leave. 

Jasper was upset when he went out today and the pool wasn't filled.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## first golden (May 19, 2013)

I would like everyone to meet Amber, she is just 8 weeks old and came to us about a week ago. She is a wonderful puppy so loving and sweet with a great disposition! She had such a busy afternoon she fell asleep next to her water bowl with her paw in the bowl. I want to thank all of you who have posted great tips and advice she is our first golden and the different threads have been great!


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Amber looks like such a sweetheart! Congrats!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Najla (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks beck for advice. What about crying and barking whenever we leave her ? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

She will stop once she realizes you aren't responding to it. Jasper did that for a week whenever we left the house. Came back home and he was laying in the kennel waiting. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cppeace (Jun 2, 2013)

Awwwww amber is so fluffy. She's a cutie for sure.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

What a doll baby Amber is! Enjoy all the adventures!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Took Jasper to the vet for his follow up worming and 9 week shots today. He already at 9 weeks old weighs 14 pounds. They were amazed at his calm demeanor and how he listened and sat when they asked him to sit. He has doubled in size since they last saw him. The heart murmur he had is officially gone! We must work on paying attention with distractions around and not jumping up when people want to pet him. I'm so proud of him. When we went to my In-laws after the vet, he behaved and laid in one spot and chewed on a toy we left there. He also met their elderly neighbor and he let her pet her then he laid at her feet, which is a good sign therapy work is right for him . He can now jump in and out of the pool which provide me with some good shots such as these.


----------



## cppeace (Jun 2, 2013)

Awesome news on the lack of murmur in your cutie. And yep he's doing awesome for such a young guy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3Furbabies (Apr 26, 2012)

Here's hunter at 11 weeks (last week) he weighed 20lbs then. He's a little nervous of new things and dogs but we are taking him new places every day sometimes twice a day and he is getting better. At the scho yesterday he actually wanted to sniff the 2 yorkies there's whereas 2 days before he was actively trying to avoid any dogs.


----------



## 3Furbabies (Apr 26, 2012)

Here's hunter at 12 weeks.


----------



## cppeace (Jun 2, 2013)

He's so big and happy 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

He's soo grown up!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SirWigglesworth (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi,

Our golden girl Pippa was born on April 28th in a litter of 10, here in Texas. She is home with us since Monday and is now 8 1/2 weeks old. She is very independent, sweet and a bit stubborn, and hasn't given us much sleep yet since we had her. This is our first dog as a family and we have a dog whisperer coming out tomorrow, to make sure we raise her right and especially to make sure that Pippa will stop nipping at our kids.

Nice to meet y'all,

Naomi


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey everyone! 

This is Charlie. So glad to finally have her. She is the complete opposite of Ben when he was a puppy. Oh my goodness! Maybe she just seems easier because Ben was my first puppy ever. She even slept through the night both nights we've had her. She's a little angle minus the those sharp teeth of hers. Ouch!  
View attachment 214746
View attachment 214754
View attachment 214762



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Oops! Idk what happened there.


----------



## SirWigglesworth (Mar 3, 2013)

I am so jealous of you being able to sleep through the night! She is so cute!!


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks! And oh if you only knew how Ben (our older dog) was as a pup. I don't want to say he was a bad pup because he was so dang smart but boy was he a handful! Haha I still feel like its a miracle Charlie slept through the night. We cover the crate when it's bed time and that worked for both Ben and Charlie. That might help Pippa sleep? 

Also, our puppy was born April 29th in a litter of 11 here in Texas. That would've been cool if they were from the same litter! So close haha. Pippa is adorable and I LOVE the name. I'd be curious to know how it goes with the dog whisperer. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Welcome SirWigglesworth! In due time you'll be able to sleep durning the night. Jasper was already separated from people before we brought him home and I had some toys that smelled like his litter mates for him to sleep with.


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Got some side shots of Jasper at almost 10 weeks old. Took these at sunset thus the color change lol.


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Jasper and I are off to see his breeder and his tough playful sister, just down the road. This should be interesting. Oh anyone else having static issues with their long haired wonders? Jasper keeps shocking me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Jasper's being controlled by the kitty of doom. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Jasper looks pretty evil himself in this one!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

It's now my time with Aura for two weeks. We are going to have great training sessions as I have my 5 and 6 year old nieces staying here for the school holidays. This will allow Aura to get used to smaller children (as she is only familiar with our 11 year old nephew who lives with us). 

Aura has been doing great and she looks bigger everyday. Here's some recent pictures of Aura

Aura's favourite hiding place outside. 










Aura found the hose. 










Aura loves the light sprinkle of water










Enjoying the sun while its out. 









Aura's new favourite toy. The tennis ball. 









Aura tuckered out after a long day of training and playing. 















Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Lol Aura is so cute lol. 

Took Jasper for a walk around the jogging lap today with our boxer. It was a good .5 mile walk an he did pretty well and has slept soundly for a few hours after that walk. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kiki (Jun 21, 2013)

OwnedByChance said:


> $8 Kayla -
> 
> I'm getting nervous too... Our last dog attacked my daughter whilst she was napping on the sofa, biting her face and leaving her scarred.


OwnedByChange I am so sorry to hear this. I was just reviewing the April puppies as my girl is a May puppy and I am getting excited but when I read this I got so sad and nervous at the same time as I have a 2 and a 5 year old boys. How did this happened? What caused the dog to bite your daughter while she was asleep? Trying to understand as I want to make sure I am prepared and as careful as I can. What kind of dog did you have? 

Thanks


----------



## 3Furbabies (Apr 26, 2012)

Here's hunter looking a grown up now at 13 weeks!


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Wow! Hunter has grown!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Aww hunter looks so big already! It's so sad how fast they grow up  he's so cute!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Quick preview of my newest Jasper photos lol. Figured I'd put my old Xmas stuff on him while he fit it. 
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## becca21louise (Jul 5, 2013)

This isy gorgeous boy Brody. He was born on 28th April and got him on 24th June and he is settling in really well














These are first pics of him they sent me each week


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Brody is such a cutie! Congrats! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

I haven't been on in awhile, boy have all of the pups grown!! Here are a few of Parker...
































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

3Furbabies said:


> Here's hunter at 12 weeks.



Hunter is adorable!!!! And looks a lot like my Parker!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FinnsMomma (Jun 24, 2013)

Finn just turned 12 weeks yesterday  he is such a good boy. We just love him!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FinnsMomma (Jun 24, 2013)

ParkersMom said:


> Hunter is adorable!!!! And looks a lot like my Parker!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They do look alike! So adoravle!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## becca21louise (Jul 5, 2013)

Brody is 10 week old now and has mastered house training. So proud of my little man. 















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FinnsMomma (Jun 24, 2013)

becca21louise said:


> Brody is 10 week old now and has mastered house training. So proud of my little man.
> View attachment 222354
> 
> View attachment 222362
> ...


That's awesome! What a good boy! Such a cute face!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## becca21louise (Jul 5, 2013)

Thank you. He has he my little monkey. Going through cheeky mischief stage at min 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Jasper is 12 weeks on Sunday so we have another shot appointment Monday, but it doesn't phase him since he loves to go for rides and visit the vets and they love him. All I have of Jasper right now is pics from my phone since its rained for 3 weeks straight, and I'm not taking my nice camera out in it lol. The one with all 3 pets on the one bed Jasper is chewing his wood like stick lol, not the cat. 

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Aura is 12 weeks on Friday (her birthday is 19th April). She is growing up so fast. She's doing so well at puppy preschool and has become the star pupil.  I go back to work next week after spending two amazing weeks with Aura and my two nieces for school holidays. She has learnt so much already and can't wait to extend on the training. Here are some recent pictures of Aura. 










Playing Peek a Boo









Aura loves to sleep UNDER her bed. Lol. 









When my nieces went home Aura decided to go in their suitcases for fun. 









Aura loved my oldest nieces sleep over bed. However she didn't like the dolls and teddies. 









Aura thinks that this bed is her bed and was looking like "Ah mum what are these things on MY bed"









Love her cuddles









Close up of her face which I fall in love with more and more every second of the day. 










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Got some photos of Jasper today. We worked on heel, watch, and hold it.


----------



## courtney550 (May 23, 2013)

Butterscotch is 12-weeks-old. He was born on April 21st . We love our little guy. He has been awesome with potty training and he's used to his crate now. Sometimes he even goes in it to lie down on his own.


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Jasper was born the 21st too 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilovesandwich (May 1, 2013)

Sandwich is almost fifteen weeks!






















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## problemcat (Apr 4, 2013)

*Introducing Golly*

Hi there! I'm a little late introducing our puppy, Golly, from Goldnote in Ontario. He was born April 19th, and we got him June 23rd.

Here's a picture of him that the breeder sent us before we went to pick him up:










And here's one of him on the ride home:










And another...










And another...










And here's one of him after he did a faceplant in the front yard after a hard rain. 










And freshly washed after the mud facial:










Sorry to overwhelm with pictures.


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

problemcat said:


> Hi there! I'm a little late introducing our puppy, Golly, from Goldnote in Ontario. He was born April 19th, and we got him June 23rd.
> 
> Here's a picture of him that the breeder sent us before we went to pick him up:
> 
> ...






Golly is gorgeous. 

Our puppies were born on the same day. My puppy Aura was also born on the 19th April. 




Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Here's some fun pics of Aura at 12 weeks. 

A picture my husband sent me of Aura while I was at work. She apparently looked around the whole house searching for me and couldn't find me. So she gave up and found my slippers to sleep on.









Aura exploring her "Big Girl" crate for when she's older. (This is not her usual crate we just quickly set it up because we wanted to see how she responded to the bigger sized crate)









Mummy having fun in the crate with Aura. To show her its not so big and scary. (Yes that's me in there. The things we do for our dogs) 









Having fun in the crate with mum. 









Settled in the crate. I think we will be okay when she outgrows the one she's in now. 









Aura getting bigger everyday. 


















Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is Mystic. He flew to Maine from Boise, Idaho on the lap of his breeder's 30 year old son, and is the easiest, smartest puppy. He is holding strong at zero potty accidents, and is so respectful of the older dogs. My puppies in the past have mainly been "pistols", so I was due for an easy puppy! Mystic was born on April 22nd, and his fancy name is Tamarack Billions Of Stars Over PoeticGold.


----------



## Waylon's Mommy (Jun 27, 2013)

Here's our Waylon, born on April 29th. He's our Hell on Paws and we love him! 































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## courtney550 (May 23, 2013)

Butterscotch is 13 weeks old today! We hit the big 3 month mark! He's getting so tall. He no longer has his short little puppy legs.


----------



## first golden (May 19, 2013)

Amber is 13 weeks old today also!! It is amazing how fast time goes and how quickly they are growing!


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Jasper is 14 weeks tomorrow and boy how time flies. My niece came to visit and she had a great time with Jasper. The other dog in the photo is my parents 14 year old Dog, Flower.


















































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Jasper had a bad tummy ache the last couple days with runny stool. So I took him to the vet today and they gave him anti-diarrheal meds and said he looked Healthy weighing 15lbs. Hubby knows not to give the dogs bones now. So he has to be fed Hills healthy intestine wet food until he is normal again. So little man is coming out with me to see the horses and train a couple. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

How is everyone's pups doing?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Waylon's Mommy (Jun 27, 2013)

Jaspersmomma said:


> How is everyone's pups doing?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Waylon is 15 weeks and doing great. Weighed in at 29lbs today at his vet appt. he has his good and bad days.... Bad days consist of not listening and biting a lot, but I'm sure that's due to his puppy teeth and the teething phase to come. He is such a sweetie though. He loves kisses from me and gives me a good chin lick in return ;-)
























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi everyone, Wow! Having a puppy has been a whirlwind of activity! Sorry I haven't kept up with posting on this thread. We've had a couple rather large remodeling projects this summer on top of having a new puppy and I don't know where all my time has gone!!

Anyway, Milo is four months old today. He has learned to play well with his sister, Maizie. They get pretty wild at times, but my-oh-my do they have a lot of fun together! Milo has been a very calm puppy, but he loves to play and get the zoomies in the evenings especially. He's very friendly with meeting people and we've been lucky to meet lots of people. He's not 100% potty trained yet, but he certainly knows where his potty spot in the yard is and practically pees on command! LOL! DH was just saying yesterday that I need to be taking more pictures. These puppy days go by much too fast and I will take more pictures and post them soon. 

Hope all the other puppies born in April 2013 are doing great.


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Here are some photos of Milo taken with my phone.







Running and playing at an unused baseball field







Playing with his sister, Maizie







Tired from shopping at Lowe's







Waiting for treats and practicing recall







Both chewing on one antler







Hanging out on the porch



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Waylon's Mommy (Jun 27, 2013)

Milo is adorable!!!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

How is everyone elses' pups doing? Jaspers coat seems long but not fluffy but we shall see how it goes.


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Aura is currently 19 weeks as of tomorrow. Aura is in her 3rd week of Adult classes of dog training. She is doing very well. From 10 - 15 weeks Aura was excelling in her training. Coming on command, heeling, toilet trained, very obedient. From 16 - 18 weeks she began to become a bit silly and was not listening or wanting to train (our trainer said it was due to early adolescence and teething) but she is now becoming settled with extended training sessions. 

So Aura has been getting her new teeth in for the last few weeks and we have been lucky to have not had bloody gums yet...... That is until tonight. I was patting Aura and found blood on her back leg. So my husband and I searched everywhere on her legs for a wound and found nothing. I then opened her mouth and found blood all over the back gums. She is now chewing on ice cubes which seemed to have settle it. All her chew toys are becoming a bit bloody so will have to wash them tomorrow. But it's so exciting as she has nearly all her front adult teeth and now is beginning to get her back adult teeth. I'm one proud mummy 

How is everyone else going with their gorgeous pups. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Stormy has just passed the 18 week mark. Last week she weighed 16.6kg. She sleeps on the bed now with Bear (I have to get a bigger bed...soon!). She is still a crazy pony on her walks, but too gorgeous, I'm so in love with my little Stormster.






after mud play with big brother
























big girl collar






watching magpies with Bear (1.5 years)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Just finally getting time to check in for a minute. 
I've been finding teeth here and there in the last week. Anyone else find them? I thought about keeping one or two, but I think I'll be content to just photograph them. 








Here's a photo of Milo and Maizie on the Rail Trail where we walk sometimes. 








And here is Milo playing with his big sister 








And at attention for treats








Looks like we're all entering the lanky stage too. Puppy fur is gone and there's a strip of adult hair down his back. I was worried he's too thin but vet said he is just at a great weight. 38 ponds at about 18 weeks I think. 








I love him soooo much!!!




Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

I have found some of Jasper's molar caps when he lost them, since I thought he was chewing something. He has started Beginner classes at Petsmart to get him used to commands and distractions. Jasper is doing good and isn't gun shy at all which is good for this family. Here are some taken today having fun with him. Jasper is 5 months on the 21st and weighs 37 pounds.

































Meme worthy photo


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

What a stunning boy! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

I love the photos of Jasper!!! He looks like he has plenty of personality!!! Lol!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Took Jasper to the beach this past few days and needless to say he loved it.
Sorry for the pic overload lol.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow Jasper is getting so grown up! What a handsome boy! He has such a sweet face. Great pictures, thanks for sharing. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Here's Jasper's Halloween costume. Seems like I'm the only one updating lol.


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Jaspersmomma said:


> Here's Jasper's Halloween costume. Seems like I'm the only one updating lol.


I don't know how I've gotten so far away from posting on here more often. 

Anyway, Jasper's beach pics are awesome! Did you have a place where he could just drag his leash and have more freedom? We took Milo to the beach and he seemed pretty intent on picking up shells, etc. but we were there on a rainy, windy weekend and didn't have a chance to let him spend much time.






There was a flood tide so we had to watch out for him drinking the water too.












he was a tired puppy and slept most of the way home!!








I love Jasper's Halloween costume! Lol! What did you use for the stripes? We didn't dress our two up this year, but I've seen some great ideas to try next year!!!

Milo is growing fast. Haven't weighed him in a few weeks but I'm guessing he's around 50 lbs now. He is almost exactly the same height as our Maizie, who is 2 years old.















So glad when someone posts in this thread. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

I clipped two long 25ft leashes together for him to run and still be on leash. He absolutely loved it. As for his stripes I used Petpaint. I bought one can and it took the entire can to paint him lol.


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

*Been Awhile*

It's been awhile since I posted. I've had a very busy past couple of months. I do log on sometimes to check out the photos. Everyone's pups are getting so big! They are all beautiful. Here are a few pictures of our pup, Parker. He is truly amazing. We are so blessed to have him! He is amazing with kids, is very well behaved (most of the time  ) and he is so loving!

Here he is during a card ride..









Him being such a good boy on Halloween night, watching all the trick or treaters at the door.









And him and my son being goofy.









I have an adorable video of the two. Hopefully I can get that up soon.


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

*Video*

Here's the video.

You can hear my husband and I have a good laugh in the beginning because Parker walked right over and bumped me right in the head with his toy tire lol.






Not sure if that works. If not, here is the link Parker and DJ - YouTube


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Jaspersmomma said:


> I clipped two long 25ft leashes together for him to run and still be on leash. He absolutely loved it. As for his stripes I used Petpaint. I bought one can and it took the entire can to paint him lol.


I've never thought of the leashes clipped together, that's a great idea!

Also, I've never heard of the Petpaint, but that sounds like a fun product.


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

ParkersMom said:


> It's been awhile since I posted. I've had a very busy past couple of months. I do log on sometimes to check out the photos. Everyone's pups are getting so big! They are all beautiful. Here are a few pictures of our pup, Parker. He is truly amazing. We are so blessed to have him! He is amazing with kids, is very well behaved (most of the time  ) and he is so loving!
> 
> Here he is during a card ride..
> 
> ...


 I love the photos and the video! My aren't our boys growing fast!!!

Today Milo is 7 Months Old and he's grown sooooo much!!!


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

7 month old Stormy after her weekly beach and surf fun. I love my little girl!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Jasper Just started his Intermediate Class at Petsmart today and is doing pretty good. He weighs a good 50lbs now and has the energy of a child on a sugar rush (Yay for fetch and walks!).


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Katduf said:


> View attachment 298130
> 7 month old Stormy after her weekly beach and surf fun. I love my little girl!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Me and my dogs are jealous! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Let's all post our 8 month old pics! I would love to see how everyone's puppies have grown. I can't believe how big Charlie is now. It makes me so sad but at the same time excited! 















Yes the Santa hat is fake  







Too embarrassed to move after sliding off her bed:







Fly catcher:







Shirt stealer:









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ParkersMom (Apr 25, 2013)

Here is Parker just a few weeks after we brought him home 









And here he is at 8 months! 

I love this picture- giving my son a hug!









By the Christmas tree.









And in his first snow!


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Here's some of Jasper from today, with Christmas tree lights in his eye.


----------



## MarkandRachael (Aug 13, 2013)

Cooper was born April 16th!

Here is a pic from the day we picked him up (June 8th):



Here he is today:


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Milo the day we picked him up on 06-08-2013.



Milo playing in the snow yesterday.



Another of Milo yesterday.

He is about 8 1/2 months now and weighed about 63 pounds at 8 months.


----------



## courtney550 (May 23, 2013)

Butters is getting so big! He was born on April 21st. Here he is today:


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Here is Stormy, born on the 22nd April






This was taken yesterday after her first big swim in open water. Little Stormy girl I'm so proud of you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Newfywood (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow, I have only just found this thread, so I thought I would introduce my Buddie. He was born on April 26th, and we collected him on June 21st. He was and adorable Land Shark as a little puppy, & now he is a very cheeky Teenager, but we all love him to bits. Hes so full of character, as I am sure everyones golden is.
The Photo's are of Buddie at 8 weeks old & 38 Weeks (He still sleeps with his Blue Duck)


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Here's Jasper with our first sticking snow of the season.
We just started our advance class at Petsmart yesterday and he is the youngest in the class.


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Anyone else have an update on their pups?


----------



## cppeace (Jun 2, 2013)

Haven't posted in a good while, but Chara is about a year old now, cal ing down and listening better. She is far more stubborn tha my germa shepherd Casey, but the two mostly get along. She never lost her white patches, so doubtful she is showable. Her shrinking, shy personalty with new things doesn't bode well for that either. Overall she is good and loved though. 
Cp

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Here's a few of Stormy who's about to celebrate her first birthday. She's an obnoxious beautiful healthy girl, and is nearly the same size as her brother Bear who has just turned two. She's a gorgeous naughty handful, so for her birthday she's going back to school to learn a little more about impulse control and walking in line!! Kisses to you always my sweet Stormy Girl xxxxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MarkandRachael (Aug 13, 2013)

Yesterday (April 16th) we celebrated Cooper's 1st Birthday! ?




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

We celebrated Jasper's birthday today with a peanut butter & Apple Pupcake. Topped with peanut butter and an oatmeal & peanut butter paw print shaped dog treat. Made every food item homemade. 
2 weeks old
http://www.imgur.com/gallery/oUu6PwK

1 year:
http://www.imgur.com/gallery/XxypcoR
http://www.imgur.com/gallery/1DAunev
http://www.imgur.com/gallery/cEemKj4
http://www.imgur.com/gallery/0kkmyBS
http://www.imgur.com/gallery/avV1jks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Hey everyone. 

It's been a while since I have been on here with updates in Aura. We have had some worrying few months as Aura has had two surgeries in her tail now to remove a lump which was cause by an ingrown hair (didn't know dogs could get this) She has also picked up allergies so is on an inclusion diet of pumpkin and pork mince. We think we have narrowed it down to chicken and wheat which is not fair as her favourite treat is chicken. 

Aura has turned one now on the 19th April. She is on the smaller side of a golden retriever and we are often asked how many months she is. We love and adore her so much. She is our baby girl and we have made a video of pictures and videos which were taken during her first year. Hopefully the link will work??

Would love to hear how everyone else is going with their one year old babies?? 

http://youtu.be/PFCNp2clcWk




Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## first golden (May 19, 2013)

Today is Amber's 1st Birthday she had a great day..here she is with her favorite present!


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Jasper and I are doing Well. He graduated Advanced training at Petsmart and has become my demo dog. I have been hired to be a dog trainer for Petsmart, which allows me to bring my boy with me. Jasper and I had to puppy sit my friends 3 week old pug/puggle mix. Long story short her pug knocked up the neighbors puggle, neighbors sold all puppies at 3 weeks and wants her dog to knock theirs up again. I wish I could have kept the puppy, as I believe it would turn out better in my care knowing my friends lack of attentiveness. Jasper took care of babysitting and playing with the puppy when she wasn't napping in the crate or being fed. 



































































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anupama (Apr 18, 2014)

Our golden pup is coming to us on 20th may,born on 5th April 2014. We can't wait for her arrival.its our first time,so would want to know how to toilet train the pup as we live in a flat.would it be better to buy a doggy basket or a crate?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## courtney550 (May 23, 2013)

This post is a little late but Butters celebrated his 1st birthday on April 22nd! I made him some dog-friendly "cupcakes" too .


----------



## courtney550 (May 23, 2013)

Here is Butters at 1 year and 5 months old! He's growing into such a cuddle-bug. Couldn't imagine what we'd do without him.


----------



## courtney550 (May 23, 2013)

Sorry about the above post- not sure why the pictures are sideways!


----------

